# Abandoned PEDIGREE Cat! :(



## OcifanJess (Apr 7, 2010)

My family and myself are big cat lovers!
We have 2 pedigrees, one is an abyssinian, the other an ocicat!

A few nights ago, my family was out when they noticed something walking very strangely across the road! Being animal friendly they pulled over to have a look. They saw this cat limp slowly up to the car, sat down at the side and let out a big cry!  Straight away they knew something was wrong and this cat needed help! Her fur was so matted it look as if it had lots of broken bones! They immediately rushed it to a 24 hour vet! That night the vet had to shave the cat to check it over properly. Luckily no bones were broken... but there was almost no flesh at all on her! Her stomach is swolen from lack of food! And she is very malnutritioned! They told the vet if the cat made it through all this ok, we would keep her! The day after the vet told us it was a *PEDIGREE SILVER CHINCHILLA PERSIAN*, which is quite an expensive cat! Why would people do this?!?
The cat is making a lot of progress, although still at the vets, she is on special food at the moment to bring her back to her ideal weight. As soon as she is well enough, she will be introduced to our other two cats, she will then become an indoor cat like the others!
The most suitable name we all thought to call her was... Lucky!
She is the most loving cat ever! Even considering all she has been through!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! She certainly is a Lucky Lady to have found your family to rescue her. :luv 
Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

maybe the cat snuck out?


----------

